

Banter Debuts Anonymous Social Network Focusing On Interests, Not Confessions - austinhallock
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/06/banter-debuts-an-anonymous-social-network-on-mobile-that-focuses-on-interests-not-confessions/

======
aet
Makes good sense. You don't need a name to target ads. Just what the
"anonymous" person thinks is interesting.

